# Tile tub enclosure or leave as is?



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

This is for my master bathroom. Also wondering if you think I should tile it how high to go, like all the way to the ceiling? I was wondering if I should just do two 12" tiles high?

There is already granite on the vanity.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If there is a spillway faucet/shower going back into the tub I would tile it up at least a foot above the highest water entry.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I blew up you picture and it appears to be a tub only, no shower, what's on the other side of the wall (left side)? Can it be opened up to allow more natural light into the tub are? I would look at some granite 12x12 tiles to match the countertop and just run one row around the tub, offers protection from water splashes and has the rick look to match the counter.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

In the pic, on the left side, the wall is 4"...On the other side of the wall is the shower stall.


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

It currently looks like you only have drywall on the walls. You could keep the drywall and use a Kerdi system or you could replace the section of drywall with CBU where you are going to tile. Make sure you do not use mastic in this application, and that you use thinset. If you need ideas for your tub you can look around www.johnbridge.com forums for pictures. There are many great tile jobs on the site.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Tile it right up to the ceiling in the tub area and 1' above the vanity. It would have a very sharp look to it. Seems like every bath I have worked on in the past couple of years has had this.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Darylh said:


> Tile it right up to the ceiling in the tub area and 1' above the vanity. It would have a very sharp look to it. Seems like every bath I have worked on in the past couple of years has had this.


I like that idea, a lot. 18" tiles with a 1/16 grout line. Got a question though, how would I "carve" out the counter top profile on the tile? For example, in the pic if I wanted to butt a tile right against the vanity/counter, what's the "cleanest" way to carve the tile?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Bacardi 151 said:


> I like that idea, a lot. 18" tiles with a 1/16 grout line. Got a question though, how would I "carve" out the counter top profile on the tile? For example, in the pic if I wanted to butt a tile right against the vanity/counter, what's the "cleanest" way to carve the tile?


rent a tile saw,makes life a lot easier.


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Get a 4½ angle grinder and diamond blade. If you want the shine back you will need multiple different polishing discs to bring the shine back.
www.masterwholesale.com


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips...I've decided going to tile from the floor to the just under the cabinet.


----------

